
A fork in the road - ikeboy
https://www.cyanogenmod.org/blog/a-fork-in-the-road
======
naner
A user claiming to be a former dev also indicates you should no longer trust
OTA updates:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5k55vo/the_dea...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5k55vo/the_death_of_cyanogenmod_and_what_it_means_for/dblok7b/)

~~~
rhaps0dy
>The business side couldn't figure out how to monetize an Android-based
operating system. When they got a clue of how to monetize something, it didn't
depend on the OS.

Any speculation on what this might be? User data?

~~~
SFJulie
Probably the same path as any OS nowadays: using you OS as a commodity to
support a distribution of software/HWs you lock away from users.

Non standardized poorly engineered/proprietary HW and poorly documented SoC
makes it impossible for an OS to survive without the support of big companies.

FOSS massively benefits nowadays the worst actors on the HW/SW markets
possible. If you wait long enough you will see the heroes turn into the
villains. (cf The Watchmen).

~~~
imagist
> FOSS massively benefits nowadays the worst actors on the HW/SW markets
> possible. If you wait long enough you will see the heroes turn into the
> villains. (cf The Watchmen).

This is really only true of OSS, not Free (Libre) Software, which is why that
distinction is so important.

------
kopijahe
A reddit user[0] backed up all the snapshots available on archive.org[1], just
in case...

[0] [https://redd.it/5k5d7x](https://redd.it/5k5d7x)

[1]
[https://archive.org/details/cmarchive_snapshots](https://archive.org/details/cmarchive_snapshots)

------
frik
I want to read the full story, including how Microsoft was involved. (yes, it
was involved, use Google to search for previous news)

------
pokemon-trainer
I have an iPhone. Can someone explain to me why you would want "nightly
builds" of your phone operating system (or any other software) if you are not
a developer? I guess I don't understand why Cyanogen tried to turn into a
company.

I'm scared of updating my phone because I'm afraid of what will break next. As
an example: for a long while using find in PDFs was broken in Safari.

~~~
dsr_
Most people don't want to update nightly. What they want is to use the first
build that fixes the bug that they particularly hate, or includes the new
feature that they particularly want.

Otherwise, they wait for Milestone releases.

------
Raphael
The website is really nice. I hope the transition is smooth.

------
qwertyuiop924
So, yes, Cyanogen isn't dead. The name is just changing. Glad we finally got
that straight.

~~~
BuuQu9hu
Hope they learned their lesson and don't sell the name of the open source
project out from under it again.

~~~
starkpolly
Could you expand on this "selling the name" bit?

How does that work?

~~~
bcook
The CyanogenMod open-source project somewhat lended their name to the Cyanogen
company.

The link explains it better.

~~~
gus_massa
The link is too friendly to give the juicy details. I tried to find another
source with Google Search. Perhaps this link is biased, but it's easy to
understand the drama:
[https://plus.google.com/+GuillaumeLesniak/posts/L8FJkrcahPs](https://plus.google.com/+GuillaumeLesniak/posts/L8FJkrcahPs)

